# AD Renewing Car Registration with Red Light Fine?



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Can't find any updated information on this. My car is due for re-registration but I cannot renew using the MOI app as I have a red light fine from November 2013. Will I be able to re-register if I go to the Traffic Dept on 27th? Is it still the case my car will be impounded for 15 days or pay the 1500dhs fee?

Any help would be great.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

u will need to go to muroor and yes they will take your car away, otherwise you just pay more fine to not loose it etc.


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks busybee. A friend of a friend had the same issue and was told the pound has a waiting list so she's had to book it in!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yeh u book it in when you dont need the car. the pound has just moved it was out in baniyas they still have the place there so dont know why they dont store them anymore.


----------

